# Random sentences you came up with during BLD letter pairs



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2019)

Ok so you know the memorisation technique letter pairs, and how it creates sentences so you can memorise letters, yeah? For optimisation, loads of those sentences are completely banannas, and I thought it would be fun to create a thread about it.

I'll go first, during a 6 edges practise seesion, I got LiQuefy MineCraft - Nooooo UK!!! Also, KiM TAlks to JoE (extension is-WheN TurnStile hits.)
Try using the sentences on friends and family, and then watch them go 'WHAT?' 'Oh, its just my BLD memorisation technique.' 'WHAT THE HECK ARE U TALKING ABOUT?'
Plus, you can talk about letter pairs you want a specific word for here. I recently decided to swap X on my speffz with Y, to make it easier to come up with stuff, by the way.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 3, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok so you know the memorisation technique letter pairs, and how it creates sentences so you can memorise letters, yeah? For optimisation, loads of those sentences are completely banannas, and I thought it would be fun to create a thread about it.
> 
> I'll go first, during a 6 edges practise seesion, I got LiQuefy MineCraft - Nooooo UK!!! Also, KiM TAlks to JoE (extension is-WheN TurnStile hits.)
> Try using the sentences on friends and family, and then watch them go 'WHAT?' 'Oh, its just my BLD memorisation technique.' 'WHAT THE HECK ARE U TALKING ABOUT?'


I don't do Bld but I would like to learn how, even without actually solving it blindfolded.


----------



## White KB (Sep 4, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok so you know the memorisation technique letter pairs, and how it creates sentences so you can memorise letters, yeah? For optimisation, loads of those sentences are completely banannas, and I thought it would be fun to create a thread about it.
> 
> I'll go first, during a 6 edges practise seesion, I got LiQuefy MineCraft - Nooooo UK!!! Also, KiM TAlks to JoE (extension is-WheN TurnStile hits.)
> Try using the sentences on friends and family, and then watch them go 'WHAT?' 'Oh, its just my BLD memorisation technique.' 'WHAT THE HECK ARE U TALKING ABOUT?'


Ok, I had one that I was doing edges on (the solve wasn't a success in the end in case you're wondering  ), and I had Q F G U F N T, so it ended up saying IP: don't be a QFGUFN'T. It works (I think) so I use it now


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 4, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I don't do Bld but I would like to learn how, even without actually solving it blindfolded.


What do you mean by learning how to do it, without doing it? If you want to learn, just go to ruwix's page on how to solve the cube blindfolded. (Old Pochmann). And watch J Perm's videos on it as well.

My brother came up with High Voltage Dangerous Underwater Electric Ferret just now by the way


----------



## u Cube (Sep 4, 2019)

Letter pairs (corners): KO IR LM UG
Letter pairs (edges): NH VP MQ CX GF WG

Memo: ok KO hIRe Light Magnets UGly National Hockey Vice President Mock(Q)ing your CX3 Go Fall With Gan

unfortunately I forgot W after I put the blindfold on so I was off by 2 edges


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 4, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Letter pairs (corners): KO IR LM UG
> Letter pairs (edges): NH VP MQ CX GF WG
> 
> Memo: ok KO hIRe Light Magnets UGly National Hockey Vice President Mock(q)ing your CX3 Go Fall With Gan
> ...


Unlucky . It's so annoying sometimes when you think you've got it, then take your blindfold off, and find out you screwed up your memo somehow, and can't work out how. (I don't use specific scrambles)

I just got FiSh's UDder's MaC can Note Records.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 4, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Unlucky . It's so annoying sometimes when you think you've got it, then take your blindfold off, and find out you screwed up your memo somehow, and can't work out how. (I don't use specific scrambles)
> 
> I just got FiSh's UDder's MaC can Note Records.


ikr I'm pretty new to blind only been seriously doing it for 2 days. Only have one success. I've had a lot of those where I forget one letter or I forget about a flipped edge. The good thing is I'm so close on a lot of them. 

And lol nice memo.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 4, 2019)

u Cube said:


> ikr I'm pretty new to blind only been seriously doing it for *2 days*. Only have one success. I've had a lot of those where I forget one letter or I forget about a flipped edge. The good thing is I'm so close on a lot of them.
> 
> And lol nice memo.


Yeah, same with me! Although I haven't even started combining edges and corners together.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 4, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah, same with me! Although I haven't even started combining edges and corners together.


That's a good idea! Good luck on it, it is so much fun!


----------



## u Cube (Sep 4, 2019)

1. 6:19.59 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B D U R2 B L2 R D2
lol stupid as heck scramble
Letter pairs (corners): EP IOI 
Letter pairs (edges): QH MP CW X

memo: Edge Permutation.IOI QoH MuPpets CoW X
kinda a stupid memo lol. Happy with this cuz i had to break a cycle in corners, do a corner flip alg, parity, and edge flip. 2nd success ever lol


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 4, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> What do you mean by learning how to do it, without doing it? If you want to learn, just go to ruwix's page on how to solve the cube blindfolded. (Old Pochmann). And watch J Perm's videos on it as well.
> 
> My brother came up with High Voltage Dangerous Underwater Electric Ferret just now by the way


I meant learning the method, but not necessarily solving it with a blindfold. But I think that can wait till at least after full pll.


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 4, 2019)

Not really a sentence but I was once trying to show my mom I could solve it blindfolded and while executing corners I said "sh*t I went to McDonald's instead of Burger King" because I had started solving the letter pair MD instead of BK

Let's just say she got confused haha


----------



## u Cube (Sep 5, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Not really a sentence but I was once trying to show my mom I could solve it blindfolded and while executing corners I said "sh*t I went to McDonald's instead of Burger King" because I had started solving the letter pair MD instead of BK
> 
> Let's just say she got confused haha


XD that is so amazing!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 5, 2019)

RW MC LT SI
your RaW MCdonalds is LaTe SIr.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 5, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I meant learning the method, but not necessarily solving it with a blindfold. But I think that can wait till at least after full pll.


Oh, OK. That shouldn’t be too hard after you’ve learnt the basics, and the Y Perm, Ja Perm, Jb Perm and T perm.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 5, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh, OK. That shouldn’t be too hard after you’ve learnt the basics, and the Y Perm, Ja Perm, Jb Perm and T perm.


I already know ja, y, and t. I'll learn JB soon I guess.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 5, 2019)

lol just got a kinda stupid sentence:
Letter pairs (corners): ML DO WC (i thought there was a q here but im stupid and when i got to q i realized it was the buffer piece)
Letter pairs (edges): D PE OV HD NL MG T
Memo: MaLDOWaC on a QuaD PEeing in an OVen in HD NaiLing MaGnets on a Tot

very memorable to say the least


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 5, 2019)

u Cube said:


> lol just got a kinda stupid sentence:
> Letter pairs (corners): ML DO WC (i thought there was a q here but im stupid and when i got to q i realized it was the buffer piece)
> Letter pairs (edges): D PE OV HD NL MG T
> Memo: MaLDOWaC on a QuaD PEeing in an OVen in HD NaiLing MaGnets on a Tot
> ...


Reading your post just made me realise that I’m not using Speffz. My EFGH is on the front face. Whoops. 
I got YaVin 4’s WD40 Assault Rifles Can LaP, auNTie.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 5, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Reading your post just made me realise that I’m not using Speffz. My EFGH is on the front face. Whoops.
> I got YaVin 4’s WD40 Assault Rifles Can LaP, auNTie.


Yeah, I learnt from speedcubereview.com and he uses EFGH on the front face too and I can't be bothered to relearn it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2019)

I argued for EFGH on the front face when Ville first presented Speffz, but I lost that argument.  I use EFGH on front as well; I learned it that way before Speffz existed, and couldn't be bothered to relearn it either.

Edit: Someone asked about the history on this - here's the thread where this was all decided, for historical reference. Sorry, some of the diagrams have been lost along the way (probably due to problems introduced when updating the site), so sometimes it's hard to tell what order we're referring to, but you can still make out a lot of the argument from the text:
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/standard-lettering-scheme-for-reference.25582/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I argued for EFGH on the front face when Ville first presented Speffz, but I lost that argument.  I use EFGH on front as well; I learned it that way before Speffz existed, and couldn't be bothered to relearn it either.
> 
> Edit: Someone asked about the history on this - here's the thread where this was all decided, for historical reference. Sorry, some of the diagrams have been lost along the way (probably due to problems introduced when updating the site), so sometimes it's hard to tell what order we're referring to, but you can still make out a lot of the argument from the text:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/standard-lettering-scheme-for-reference.25582/


Cool!


----------



## u Cube (Sep 5, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Reading your post just made me realise that I’m not using Speffz. My EFGH is on the front face. Whoops.
> I got YaVin 4’s WD40 Assault Rifles Can LaP, auNTie.


lol noice. I don't use speffz for some reason I use EFGH on front too.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 5, 2019)

And I thought I was the only one who does EFGH on front lol. Cools. Also, about every single mbld/ 3bld attempt i do has really weird memo. Ima handscramble a cube and do a solve quick: 1:15.09[30 something] Corners: Ju(h)ge Adrian Debski ON KaPe on his LeG Edges: SLime WeaPon IM DoNe RaG KF
Okay edges make no sense but I audio that kinda so yeah.. If it was for multi it wouldve been: a Slime weapon shoots dIMes into DuNgeon (next image: ) RaG inside a KoFfee mug.

Also, tip: if you use 3 style or your buffer is the Up Front Right corner sticker, which most probably means your buffer is letter C, for many K letter pairs you could just use words that start with a C because you don't ever use C. Which sucks kinda because C is an easier letter to make pairs with.
Happy BLDing


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 5, 2019)

Showing my supreme knowledge of BLD: what is speffz? I think efgh on the front face is when you write the letter on the cube?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Showing my supreme knowledge of BLD: what is speffz? I think efgh on the front face is when you write the letter on the cube?


https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Speffz


----------



## u Cube (Sep 5, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> And I thought I was the only one who does EFGH on front lol. Cools. Also, about every single mbld/ 3bld attempt i do has really weird memo. Ima handscramble a cube and do a solve quick: 1:15.09[30 something] Corners: Ju(h)ge Adrian Debski ON KaPe on his LeG Edges: SLime WeaPon IM DoNe RaG KF
> Okay edges make no sense but I audio that kinda so yeah.. If it was for multi it wouldve been: a Slime weapon shoots dIMes into DuNgeon (next image: ) RaG inside a KoFfee mug.
> 
> Also, tip: if you use 3 style or your buffer is the Up Front Right corner sticker, which most probably means your buffer is letter C, for many K letter pairs you could just use words that start with a C because you don't ever use C. Which sucks kinda because C is an easier letter to make pairs with.
> Happy BLDing


XD


----------



## White KB (Sep 5, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I argued for EFGH on the front face when Ville first presented Speffz, but I lost that argument.  I use EFGH on front as well; I learned it that way before Speffz existed, and couldn't be bothered to relearn it either.
> 
> Edit: Someone asked about the history on this - here's the thread where this was all decided, for historical reference. Sorry, some of the diagrams have been lost along the way (probably due to problems introduced when updating the site), so sometimes it's hard to tell what order we're referring to, but you can still make out a lot of the argument from the text:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/standard-lettering-scheme-for-reference.25582/





u Cube said:


> lol noice. I don't use speffz for some reason I use EFGH on front too.



So, I used to use EFGH on the front, from ruwix.com, but I looked at J Perm's M2 Edges Tutorial and he had (guess which letter) on the front, so I switched to Speffz. It's a bit harder to do the memo, but I'm still adjusting with edge memo and execution practice.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2019)

u Cube said:


> lol noice. I don't use speffz for some reason I use EFGH on front too.


Yea! More people that use EFGH on front. I thought I was weird using EFGH front, but it is nice to see others using it as well haha.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 6, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Yea! More people that use EFGH on front. I thought I was weird using EFGH front, but it is nice to see others using it as well haha.


Is there a name for EFGH on front? It's kinda annoying calling it that.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 6, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Is there a name for EFGH on front? It's kinda annoying calling it that.


I don't think there is, so lets call it the KRZ format, (stolen from a clan in gaming) so its a unified thing .


----------



## u Cube (Sep 6, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I don't think there is, so lets call it the KRZ format, (stolen from a clan in gaming) so its a unified thing .


k I like it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 6, 2019)

If you are doing BLD and use letter pairs (or really anything with letters to cube) go to KRZ format or Speffz.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 6, 2019)

I literally announced it on my Whatsapp to everyone who does BLD, that if they have EFGH on front then it is now called KRZ lettering. haha


----------



## u Cube (Sep 6, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I literally announced it on my Whatsapp to everyone who does BLD, that if they have EFGH on front then it is now called KRZ lettering. haha


XD Nice


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 6, 2019)

ViN OdD CooX J for corners on 2x2.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I already know ja, y, and t. I'll learn JB soon I guess.


You know Jb, not Ja. Jb is the good one for right handers


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> You know Jb, not Ja. Jb is the good one for right handers


Oh yeah oops. I always do that.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2019)

LuPin UsA, THoughtful KEs!
Unfortunately, I mistook the E for an S, and didn’t get my target of 8 .


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2019)

Two successful edge BLD attempts! Yay! 
I got SaQ One Handed EMeralds' VeiLs, and NaG Penny. As well as:
HEllo PaWk Die! KiM's SD Fans GraTers are Fake.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 7, 2019)

Just managed my first ‘fake’ bld solve! So basically i memorised, and put it down on paper, then read from paper, not looking at cube.

Edit: Failed normal BLD attempt. Misremembered last two edges, failed the new cycle in corners.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 8, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Just managed my first ‘fake’ bld solve! So basically i memorised, and put it down on paper, then read from paper, not looking at cube.
> 
> Edit: Failed normal BLD attempt. Misremembered last two edges, failed the new cycle in corners.


That's how you start BLD solving. Little steps! Good job!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2019)

The main problem with my BLD is that its sooooo hard to keep track of where and what orientation the buffer is in once you start a new cycle. Other than that, my memorisation is just slow, and I haven't done much corners.

Just attempted BLD and failed. The classic mistake: Held cube in wrong orientation.
YaTVO HEllo Member of Parliament Good Day FaiLure, FaJ YaLe GaH UK EKe


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 8, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> its sooooo hard to keep track of where and what orientation the buffer is in once you start a new cycle



You never need to worry about your buffer piece though. Once you've solved 11 edges, your buffer piece will automatically be solved as well


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> You never need to worry about your buffer piece though. Once you've solved 11 edges, your buffer piece will automatically be solved as well


Can you give me a scramble, then the letters to show me what u mean. Cos for example, if I shoot a flipped buffer piece to a random position, I'll use whatever goes into the buffer, yeah? Lets say its yellow green. After some more memo, I'll eventually come back to the spot where the buffer is in, and if I continue memorising like normal, I'll just cycle forever. So I need to memorise what orientation the buffer is in and where, otherwise bad stuff happens.


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 8, 2019)

Do this scramble with green front white top: D' L' F' L' D' L B U2 L F L2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F'

Apparently you use EFGH on front, so the following letters are taking that into account. I don’t know your orientation so I’m going with green front white top.
You use OP for edges right ? So UR is your buffer ? Let’s go with that :

You start memorizing HG PO

Since you’ve just hit your buffer piece, you need to start a new cycle. That means you’re gonna target a piece you haven’t targeted (solved) yet, for instance D. Your new cycle will end once you’ve reach that piece again, ie once you have to memo D or Q.

Your new cycle goes like this : DX MK CT LD

Here we reach the same piece we started the new cycle with, so that’s the end of the cycle.
You’re either done memorizing or you need to start a new cycle.
In this exemple we’re done memorizing bc we’ve targeted every edge.

So we memo : HG PO DX MK CT LD.


Note: I might have made mistakes bc I’m not used to doing Speffz with EFGH on front, but regardless of that you can see that we never worry about the place/orientation of the buffer piece


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Do this scramble : D' L' F' L' D' L B U2 L F L2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F'
> 
> Apparently you use EFGH on front, so the following letters are taking that into account. I don’t know your orientation so I’m going with green front white top.
> You use OP for edges right ? So UR is your buffer ? Let’s go with that :
> ...


You assumed everything correct, and got everything correct . Thanks for the example.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Do this scramble with green front white top: D' L' F' L' D' L B U2 L F L2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F'
> 
> Apparently you use EFGH on front, so the following letters are taking that into account. I don’t know your orientation so I’m going with green front white top.
> You use OP for edges right ? So UR is your buffer ? Let’s go with that :
> ...


Wait, so what if I get Q instead of D at the end tho? Plus, I’m bamfoozled with corners, since you can’t tell what the other two colours apart from the top sticker is, so if you target the same piece, but a different sticker, its harder fir me.


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 8, 2019)

A cycle ends when you reach the same *piece*, not necessarily the same *sticker*. 
Try it for yourself: next time you have a cycle, consider it over once you've reach the starting piece and start a new cycle (do NOT cycle forever). You'll see it actually works


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> A cycle ends when you reach the same *piece*, not necessarily the same *sticker*.
> Try it for yourself: next time you have a cycle, consider it over once you've reach the starting piece and start a new cycle (do NOT cycle forever). You'll see it actually works


I know what u mean, but what I’m saying is that since a corner has 3 stickers, working out what orientation it will be in is a pain.

Edit: As in like I know what the top sticker will be, but the other two... I have a 50-50 chance. I suppose it comes with practise.



Edit two: I got it!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't want to confuse you but basically in Llewelys' s example, when you reached O, that was the white of white/red. And thus you ended up with D instead of Q. If O was the red of white/red, you still would have had to break into a new cycle but then you wouldve ended on the other sticker then, Q.

Okay the question you just posted:


PetrusQuber said:


> I know what u mean, but what I’m saying is that since a corner has 3 stickers, working out what orientation it will be in is a pain.
> 
> Edit: As in like I know what the top sticker will be, but the other two... I have a 50-50 chance. I suppose it comes with practise.



This is irrelevant. So if you need to cycle break corners, pick any piece you have not yet 'solved' (memorized to be solved) and just cycle break to it, it doesn't matter to what sticker. Eventually you will again reach that same CORNER PIECE, but not neccessarily always the same STICKER on that piece. That means the cycle is over. Now you either have to cycle break again or the cube should be solved. You don't have to know where what sticker is because if you had correcly solved 7 of them, the last corner has to be solved.


----------



## Llewelys (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm just saying it doesn't matter, don't think about the orientation at all

Scramble : U2 L' F2 D F' B L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R U2

Memo : JC GX
Buffer piece is reached, so you start another cycle (let's start with D):

DK OQ
The cycle is over because you've reached Q, which is on the same piece as D. You're either done memo'ing or you need to start another cycle.
In this example you need to start a new cycle. Let's start with H.

HT R
The cycle is over because you've reached R, which is on the same piece as H. You're either done memo'ing or you need to start another cycle.
In this example you need to start a new cycle. Let's start with L.

LM F
The cycle is over because you've reached F, which is on the same piece as L. You're either done memo'ing or you need to start another cycle.
In this example you're done.

So you memo: JC GX DK OQ HT RL MF.

It works exactly the same with corners: don't worry about their orientation, as long as you end with the same piece you're good.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2019)

Ok thanks guys, this is really helpful. I think I’ve got it. So I just keep starting new cycles until there aren’t any places left (not worrying about orientation) in which case its solved and no extra memorisation required


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Sep 9, 2019)

I can't remember the letters but I got seig heil to the president gas man 
which is a lyric from a green day song


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 10, 2019)

I've achieved my first BLD solve!  Took me an age to memorise, check it was correct, then make sure it was in my head (like 5-10 mins) then the actual solve was 4 mins. The corners took an age, and when I was done, I paused for like 5 seconds until I went 'hey...'
Memo used was JaH TaM Winter Variation ES LaG DaQ Great Britain KaX FRance HaS.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 10, 2019)

It's funny how this thread has been a Blindfolded Help Thread aswell as Blindfolded Failures Thread and a Blindfolded Accomplishment Thread, although threads for all of the above exist. lol. Congrats tho PetrusQuber, always happy to see more people discover the world of blindfolded cubing!


----------



## M O (Sep 10, 2019)

gonna share my favorite image in while here, since that's what this thread was created for..
memo: TPFMUQSK
> a TaP (for water) that is Famous because USHer SucKed on it.
I was literally laughing while executing it because the image looked so silly in my head


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 11, 2019)

M O said:


> gonna share my favorite image in while here, since that's what this thread was created for..
> memo: TPFMUQSK
> > a TaP (for water) that is Famous because USHer SucKed on it.
> I was literally laughing while executing it because the image looked so silly in my head


Nice one! I rarely ever get ones that make plausible sense. I usually have words which don't go well together in the world of grammar.  Its very rare that I actually get a good sentence.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Bumping this, I just got a M2/OP BLD success, 14 minutes . Memo was:
BO’s chicken and waffle HaM’s PQ YaNnis LEech, LaJ RaCe YeS KaL

Pretty good for me actually! Last solve took forever... No skips either, I cycled a several times and also used M’ U M’ U M’ U2 M U M U M U2 to flip edges at the end (buffer and DR were flipped).


----------



## BlindNerd (Feb 17, 2020)

i dont remember the memo exactly but i once had something to do with nazi good


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Bumping this, I just got a M2/OP BLD success, 14 minutes . Memo was:
> BO’s chicken and waffle HaM’s PQ YaNnis LEech, LaJ RaCe YeS KaL
> 
> Pretty good for me actually! Last solve took forever... No skips either, I cycled a several times and also used M’ U M’ U M’ U2 M U M U M U2 to flip edges at the end (buffer and DR were flipped).


For that case, I would learn the pure edge flip ELL and rotate to solve it. I think it’s easier to not mess it up blindfolded for a lot of people since it doesn’t use MU moves.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

I did 2x2 MBLD and one of my cubes was "Y-Perm". Because it was literally just a Y-Perm lol


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

I just got K W A P N L T J R H as edge memo: "KaWaii (Leonard) took an Advanced Placement class in the NetherLands with TJ (a friend) and RiHanna".


----------

